# U-First Hotels



## Kagy (26 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know where to find a list of hotels where I can use my U-First discount.
I tried ufirsthotels.ie and all it was was a history of Ulsterbank. Grrr

Karl


----------



## Carzy (26 Oct 2006)

Probably best to ask the U-first contact at your branch.


----------



## Miles (26 Oct 2006)

Hi Kagy,

Try ufirsthotels.com - you might have a bit more success...


----------



## intermission (26 Oct 2006)

It's [broken link removed]

It seems to use the Octopus travel booking engine, but with a bit of a discount on some hotels.


----------



## elcato (26 Oct 2006)

They sent out a booklet to you when you opened the account, at least that's where I got it originally. From experience you could ring the ufirst booking line and they will tell you whats available and at what price in your destination. Downside I found was that the hotels were cheaper via other sites and availability is a problem. They are also very slow as they rely on what seems to be a very bad internet connection to do the booking for you. I didn't bother withthem in the end as they didn't seem to be any better than your average website.


----------

